# How's everyone?



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi







Wanted to check in and see how you are all doing.My doctor is still telling me my joints ache from wear and tear, so when my BUPA starts again in October i will go private and try and get some answers.I have two new kittens who cheer me up on my bad days, bless them. And im still having my counselling.My daughters are back in school, so apart from the kittens its very quite here.Hope you are all doing ok, take care xxx


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Hi hope







hope you gave your doctor a thick ear for his 'wear and tear' rubbish. You'll have to post up a picture of your little kittens! wish I could have pets but my landlord won't allow it







Just extremely busy for me at work at the moment, so I have little energy aside from coming home and falling into bed. Sleeping has not been easy of late - I stopped taking my medication for my interstital cystitis just to see how I would go without it (as doctor intends me not to be on it forever) and for some reason it seems to have had a sedative effect on me as I'm now back to erratic restless sleep. One month to go until my thyroid screen so I'm ticking off the days on the calendar. Not much else to report, got my new bicycle last week (after the burglary) so I'm quite chuffed...but this one is getting locked in house with locks on and all sorts...not risking that going anywhere! Got a week off in October - so looking forward to that...not much else to tell!Clair


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I'd love to see your kittens too! How sweet! I've always related living with kittens to living with little ninjas. You don't hear them until they JUMP on you! And they can jump through the air, and *bam* stick to the couch, and cling there like little pieces of velcro. I bet you're laughing with them around!!







Hope they don't wear you out too much.Hope the girls are enjoying school too!I agree with Clair, this doc needs to get with it!!! Wear and tear...I swear, that is the nuttiest thing I've ever heard!!! Clair, fingers crossed that you'll be able to hang in there until your thyroid test. Sorry to hear about that med that was helping you sleep. Boy that sure is a bummer! And when your sleep becomes more disturbed, you just keep feeling worse and worse!I'm currently babysitting a hamster for 3 weeks! I've never had a hamster before, but he fits right in with the menagerie here! I've got his cage next to MY rodents' cages, so he'll have a little company if he needs it. He is SOOOO tiny! He is funny to watch.Tired and worn out here too, though not too much new to report! Do you think our lives will ever slow down to a reasonable pace? I keep thinking, well, ok, this week is a loss, but I'll crack down, rest more, and go slower next week. But "next week" still hasn't come. Phooey!


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Had another appt with my doc today, so thought I'd give the report!My Ferritin level has gone up CONSIDERABLY! If I remember right, Ferritin is a specific level of iron in your body. It's not the actual "active" iron in your blood supply, but is the "stored" iron reserves your body keeps stored in your muscles. I've been on Rx iron supplements for FOREVER now, so I'm glad there's finally something to show for it.My EBV titers are back up just a bit though. So, between that, and my allergies, that probably explains why I've felt extra run-down lately.My brain fog has gotten ESPECIALLY bad lately too. I mean I am forgetting EVERYTHING! Stuff that is part of my normal, daily or weekly routine, like scooping the cat's box, or going in for my weekly B12 shot. He thinks it could be due to the flare up, or my allergies.So, I'm armed with a steroid nasal spray, to get the sinus swelling down, and Zyrtec, a Rx antihistamine. Hoping they'll help a bit.Also, I'll be starting an additional anti-viral med for a while, to try to get those levels down a bit.All in all a good visit. I am just so blessed to have found this doctor. He's thorough, he's up on the lates research, he's compassionate, and he LISTENS! I wish each of you could have him for your doctor. He is a real blessing.Well, evening meds starting to kick in, so I'd better be off before I say something EXTRA goofy! LOL


----------



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi everyone







M&M, So glad you have a understanding doctor, they are priceless







I hope the new meds help, my mother suffers terrible with sinus problems and takes a lot of meds to help.Clair, im so pleased you have a new bike, mine is like a life line to me. Lets hope this month passes quick for your test.My energy level has been pretty low also, i hate the wiped out feeling, just makes me want to crawl into bed. But on a happier note my kittens cheer me up, their 10 weeks old, and what a hand full, ive forgotten how they can get into really small holes and gaps







I posted a picture of them in the 'Lounge', but i will get hubby to post one hear to, havent got a clue how to do it, yet!I say yet because i have just started a computer course at my collage, so far so good







Thats my news for now, look after yourself everyone xxx


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

at that age they are into everything aren't they? I bet they provide plenty of amusement.Good for you on starting a college course







I hope it goes well for you and soon you'll be a complete computer whiz! Sorry to hear your feeling a bit wiped out, also big hugs to M&M sorry to hear your having trouble with your EBV levels - hope the meds your doctor gave you will help soon.Must dash I'm in the middle of dying my hair! time to wash the dye out and see if its got rid of those pesky greys! I'll post again later (possibly with a paper bag over my head if the dye has gone wrong!)


----------



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

Thanks Clair, that was sweet of you, and yes they are into everything







I took about 20 pictures and this was the only one that looked ok







they dont stop







Talking of dye, having my hair dyed this week, im not brave enough to do it myself







what us women have to go through, i wish i had the guts to let the grey poke through,sigh







Hope the hair goes well xx


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Precious little kitties!!! They look pretty rascally and entirely adorable!!!


----------



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

Thanks M&M, they are a handfull, i love them to bits


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Well I missed a bit - got a little streak of grey hair on one side! If my hair was black I'd be like Morticia out of the Addams family!







I wish I could afford to go to get it done at the salon hope, but I need to dye mine every 6 weeks to get rid of the wirey greys that keep appearing! should this be happening at 31?







I'm still exhausted, today I decided enough is enough and started on my medication for my Interstital Cystitis again - the doctor can't say I didn't try I went nearly three months without and I'm fed up of the restless nights and nuemrous nightly excursions to the bathroom. I have a prescription form for another two months worth of meds (does anyone know how long prescription forms are valid for? as the one I have is 3 months old now...do I need to go and get another one off the doctor?)its no big deal if not I have 30 days worth of meds left and I'm seeing the doc in two weeks so if the form is out of date I'll just get another one.Have to admit I'm getting quite nervous about the re-test for my thyroid - not cause of the blood test itself - gazooikes I've had millions of those....just desperately want it to come out with another 'underactive' result so they can do something!


----------



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

Hey Clair







The chemist always tells me when i need to see the doctor, coz they give you the meds without the repeat form.I dont blame you for starting your meds again,give yourself a pat on the back for lasting three months, with the way you have been feeling







I have a mobile hairdresser to do my hair, i find them cheaper than a salon, plus having your hair done in the comfort of your home is a plus. I have my hair dyed every 6 weeks and started going grey at 30


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

How is everyone? you've all gone quiet! M&M hows things coming along have your EBV levels gone down again yet? How are you hope? still feeling a bit wiped out? hoe you feel a bit better soon







Oh rats! I've been extremely naughty of late and forgetting to take my vitamin tablets and now silly old me has a head cold.







How does so much stuff come out of one's nose? the mind boggles. I can do this neat party trick though - if I blow my nose my right eye bubbles very weird but amusing to watch in the mirror! I now have two days off work to wallow in self pity with so that's good really, nothing like feeling rubbish at work







I'm now fully dosed up on vitamins and I don't know if anyone else takes this, but my mother used to make me have this as a kid (yep I was even a sickly child LOL)its this tonic to take after you've been ill full of vitamins and minerals its called metatone http://www.auravita.com/products/AURA/WALA10110.asp I don't know exactly how it works but it does seem to help.Anyhow, time for a cup of tea! take care, rest up and hope your both doing ok! {{{{hugglz}}}}Clair


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Good girl Clair! You keep pumping yourself full of vitamins!!As for me, well, I'm actually feeling a bit worse. So I'm guessing my viral load has not gone down yet. On the plus side, this new anti-viral medicine I'm taking tastes like doody!!!!







A lot of the meds I take taste bad, but I still haven't gotten used to the doody drug. Phooey. Maybe the stink means it will work. heheheMeanwhile, the weather is getting cooler and cooler, and I'm LOVING it!!! Almost time for long sleeved shirts! Woo hoo!(Been following all the Croc Hunter stuff VERY closely. I am just the biggest fan. Are any of you fans of Steve's?)


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Hi M&M







I think they make meds taste bad to discourage children from taking them accidentally.....or maybe they just like to be particularly vindictive towards the ill people who knows







Yes, very very sad about Steve Irwin I used to love watching his show, but wow wasn't his little girl so brave at the funeral!!







I hear there is talk of making a movie of his life and that Russell Crowe might play him.....I hope they repeat all the croc hunter shows on TV now....


----------



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi Everyone







WOW time has passed quickly since i last posted, not feeling to bad, i'm doing a computer course at the moment on my fourth session, which is going very well, also my counselling is going great, if it was for it i wouldnt be at collage.My BUPA starts again in a weeks time so im going over my doctors head and making an appointment to see a specalist, i dont want to popping pain killers all the time and not sleeping







My daughter's love Steve Irwin, they never missed his show, so very sad.So thats my news, my kittens still keeping me busy, my older cat 'Samson' had to have three teeth out bless him, so he's a little unhappy at the moment,it cost me in total Â£195.00







plus the kittens had their second injections which came to Â£78.00, needless to say my hubby is working overtime at the moment!Hope you both are ok xxx


----------

